# Craftsman 625 series mower won't start



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Neighbor asked if I would look at his mower, model # 917.376673 with a Briggs motor 122T02 0914 B1 I noticed the primer wasn't working, primed with a bit of gas and it started but wouldn't run long....I checked gas tank and found water in the gas, drained tank & fuel bowl tried to restart, still nothing....took carb apart and cleaned and blew out, reinstalled and still nothing, I can't get primer bulb to work, also when I had carb apart I noticed some oxidizing on top of fuel bowl body (aluminum) clogged something? Does this primer bulb have anything to do with running? I know it does for starting....a new carb is only $39, good investment? What should I look for?


----------



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay I've done some reading, I see maybe I need to double up on the primer bulb gasket? I did buy a new one as the old one tore as I cleaned the carb...the bulb seems good but doesn't bring any fuel up, but shouldn't it still run, I think everything is clear, I've never seen a carb as simple as this one, well maybe the British SU carb...any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The primer bulb does not have anything to do with the running, beyond the prime. The small hole in the bulb is the atmospheric vent for the float bowl and must be clear or the carburetor may flood. It's often cheaper to just replace the carburetor if there is a lot of build up or work needed to be done to it.


----------

